# Looking to pick up a new TV this weekend



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

50" and under $400.  Any thoughts on these sets?

TCL 515
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tcl-49...d-tv-with-hdr-roku-tv/6202781.p?skuId=6202781

Samsung NU6900
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...rt-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6288348.p?skuId=6288348

Vizio V505-G9 
https://www.costco.com/Vizio-V505-G....)-4K-HDR-LED-SMART-TV.product.100470915.html


----------



## delshay (Apr 12, 2019)

Having owned tv's with built-in satellite HD decoder I will not be going back to standard tv transmission. I get all the standard channels & more by just having satellite decoder built-in into the tv & you can even point the dish at other satellite transmission too, all for no extra cost other than you time messing around with the dish, if your into that.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 12, 2019)

Roku is literally the only platform that does everything.


----------



## bonehead123 (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, I have 3 of those same Sammy's in my house right now, + 3x 32" ones from the same family being used as computer monitors, and they are all great, so that would be my 1st choice..... And, all of my major appliances are Sammy too, neveranottaproblemo 

If for some reason, I had to , I *MIGHT* get a Visio, if the price was way lower, but I would *never, ever,* go within 100,000 miles of a TCL........they are just so cheaply made and do not last very long. 

"cheap is as cheap does"


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2019)

I've had excellent experiences with TCL Roku TV's and have no problem recommending it here. 

Have had one for several years at home that gets used more than any other TV in our home because the Roku OS works great, is easy for anyone to use, and has been a solid performer, especially when my Samsung tv started the random power off issue. While I like Samsung for picture quality in general, TCL isn't as good, the function and reliability of TCL has been better than all our Samsung and Vizio TV's combined. 

It also depends on what you plan to use the TV for and what features you actually need vs want, but the Roku OS does a great job of being simple, yet effective and has been that way for years while other smart TV's played catch up. If screen quality is priority, I'd look elsewhere. If you can handle a little less quality on that front for a better software front-end, then go TCL.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

We cut the cord years, both our TVs use Rocku Ultra units.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 12, 2019)

At this price range I also think that TCL is your best option.
I currently have a Vizio with a Roku Ultra hooked up to it.
Android TV is close...really close but just doesn't have the apps ROKU does.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

Kursah said:


> I've had excellent experiences with TCL Roku TV's and have no problem recommending it here.
> 
> Have had one for several years at home that gets used more than any other TV in our home because the Roku OS works great, is easy for anyone to use, and has been a solid performer, especially when my Samsung tv started the random power off issue. While I like Samsung for picture quality in general, TCL isn't as good, the function and reliability of TCL has been better than all our Samsung and Vizio TV's combined.
> 
> It also depends on what you plan to use the TV for and what features you actually need vs want, but the Roku OS does a great job of being simple, yet effective and has been that way for years while other smart TV's played catch up. If screen quality is priority, I'd look elsewhere. If you can handle a little less quality on that front for a better software front-end, then go TCL.



The TV is going into our living room which is long but not wide.  The couch and TV are about 10ft apart.  The TV would replace our 40" Samsung that would go into our bedroom.  The website rting.com gives the TLC the better picture quality over the Samsung so I'm leaning with that.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd say go for it man. Our living room is short but wide, so we haven't upgraded from our 40" TCL Roku TV yet... I'm tempted to get the 55" 4K one from Costco because its the same price I paid years ago for our current one!

Keep us posted, I'm eager to hear what you have to say about whatever you choose.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 12, 2019)

My family has a 50" TCL 1080p TV. The TV we've had almost 3 years now. I won it in a raffle, cost me a whole $20, so I can't really complain much about the TV other than it just feels slow.

Works pretty good, but it's so damn slow when you try to load up a streaming app such as Netflix or even worse when I want to utilize Plex. I swear it's got some cheap, chintzy processor in it that makes the original Kindle Fire we still have feel fast.

I picked up a Roku streaming stick for an upstairs TV about 18 months ago and that little sucker flies in comparison to the TV. I open Netflix on it and in a couple of seconds I'm logged in and browsing. I open Netflix on the TCL TV and about 15-20 seconds later I finally get into the login screen to pick the user and another 5-10 seconds later lists of shows come up.

If I open Plex on the streaming stick it takes maybe 5-10 seconds. If I open Plex on the TCL TV it takes almost 25 seconds (of course Plex revamped the UI on Roku and caused a few minor issues along with causing it to run much slower on my TV).

Hopefully the newer TCL TVs utilize a much better processor for handling things. If they're still slow as hell I would personally end up staying away from them in the future.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> 50" and under $400.  Any thoughts on these sets?
> Vizio V505-G9
> https://www.costco.com/Vizio-V505-G-50"-Class-(49.5"-Diag.)-4K-HDR-LED-SMART-TV.product.100470915.html


I'd go with this one as it's the only one in the list that has true 120hz refresh rate. However, if you have any older game systems that need component or composite inputs, you may want to keep looking.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd go with this one as it's the only one in the list that has true 120hz refresh rate. However, if you have any older game systems that need component or composite inputs, you may want to keep looking.


No game consoles, kids are still too young for them.  The only thing that will be hooked up is a Roku ultra.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 12, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> No game consoles, kids are still too young for them.  The only thing that will be hooked up is a Roku ultra.


Maybe that Vizio would be a better choice if you have the Ultra...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 12, 2019)

Samsung. Done.


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2019)

When I get the urge to pickup a new TV I just go to Wal-Mart and pick one up.
Then set it back down from where I got it, urge passes and I'm done.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd go with this one as it's the only one in the list that has true 120hz refresh rate. However, if you have any older game systems that need component or composite inputs, you may want to keep looking.





jmcslob said:


> Maybe that Vizio would be a better choice if you have the Ultra...



the native refresh rate is 60hz according to Vizio, the V505-G9 is a re-badged D series 50x-G9

https://cdn.vizio.com/user-manual/PDF/2019/TV/UM/D24h-G9_D40f-G9_D50x-G9_V505-G9_UM-ENG.pdf


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> the native refresh rate is 60hz according to Vizio, the V505-G9 is a re-badged D series 50x-G9
> https://cdn.vizio.com/user-manual/PDF/2019/TV/UM/D24h-G9_D40f-G9_D50x-G9_V505-G9_UM-ENG.pdf


Fair enough. The Vizio still seems the better choice.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 12, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> The TV is going into our living room which is long but not wide.  The couch and TV are about 10ft apart.  The TV would replace our 40" Samsung that would go into our bedroom.  The website rting.com gives the TLC the better picture quality over the Samsung so I'm leaning with that.


I (typing this out on it) am using a Samsung NU7100 50"
I was shopping back near blackfriday to X-mas for TV's. What I found out was... The TCL is a panel lottery, you get a good one, you have to exchange one. The Vizio E series I was looking at had great colors with there nice Yellow, but hooked that and within 2 mins of plug in turn on, chemical smell. Back in the box it went.
So there was the LG 6300? that had burn in issues reported ( and I saw it in Target ).
So I settled with the Costco Samsung NU710D. (same as the 7100).
The TCL 515 you mention is Best Buy specific model... get the 517 because of the remote is voice and multi directional. ( You CAN buy the remote for the 517 and use it on the 515 but Best Buy is insane on warranty prices).

With that said, *Costco's Square Trade TV warranty works on authorized re-sellers* (Best Buy counts). which is cheaper then Black Tie! You don't have to buy the TV at Costco to use that warranty they sell! AND you can buy it with your Costco CiTi card for an extra year warranty!

All this has been discussed on Slickdeals.net. (Where you should be looking for new TV deals).

I would chose the Samsung.

You should be shopping in Costco anyway, because they DO sell returns or open box. Look around the photo area for the TV on display an odd ball, or a cart full of them around the corner near the TV's or behind the first isle near printer ink.

If you don't see any , check another Costco. You get about 1/3 off the price with extra warranty. The label might say ' reason for return '... "Too big!"

Mine was new sealed bought with Square Trade = 7 year warranty.

Why are you playing with these other name brand TV's, in this price range, your only going to get crap.

*Get a Samsung it is the best for this price range.*

You are going have to step into another price range to change name brands.

Best Buy Samsung 6900 is the same price as the 710D in Costco..
And Slickdeals shows it for $339 https://slickdeals.net/f/13012204-s...65-640-ac-fs?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo
Why shop in Best Buy? It is an old model (6900-6950) . Best Buy is full of people that privately work for name brands with normal Best Buy uniforms on. They shill. It is a scam.
They will show you a TV you did not go in for. Waste of time.

I haven't shopped in Best Buy for over 5 years!


----------



## lemkeant (Apr 12, 2019)

My opinion, at this size and price range, they're all mostly the same. You need to go larger to see more differences in panel type, LED zones, etc. 

The TCL 6 series is pretty highly rated, the 5 series is more of the bargain. 

I'm a fan of full array dimming, so I myself have a Vizio P series. I think the Samsung is edge lit? I need to Google that. 

I dont think you'll really go wrong with any of them


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 12, 2019)

At this price point tbh it's gonna hard to say one is so much more than another that it may just be best to flip a coin...LOL
I think the Vizio is going to be slightly better than the TCL but maybe not enough to actually notice.
My 2016 Vizio P-series just got an update..My buddies 2016 Samsung isn't abandoned but isn't getting much love either and its starting to show...either way both of us have moved on to ROKU Ultra's so that\s prolly a moot point.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I (typing this out on it) am using a Samsung NU7100 50"
> I was shopping back near blackfriday to X-mas for TV's. What I found out was... The TCL is a panel lottery, you get a good one, you have to exchange one. The Vizio E series I was looking at had great colors with there nice Yellow, but hooked that and within 2 mins of plug in turn on, chemical smell. Back in the box it went.
> So there was the LG 6300? that had burn in issues reported ( and I saw it in Target ).
> So I settled with the Costco Samsung NU710D. (same as the 7100).
> ...


From all I have read the Samsung NU6900/6950 have basically the exact same performance as the NU7100 for $50 less.  I already own two Samsung TVs and bought another two for my parents so I have nothing but good experience with them.



lemkeant said:


> My opinion, at this size and price range, they're all mostly the same. You need to go larger to see more differences in panel type, LED zones, etc.
> 
> The TCL 6 series is pretty highly rated, the 5 series is more of the bargain.
> 
> ...


I like the 6 series just not $200 more then the 5 series more


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 12, 2019)

lemkeant said:


> My opinion, at this size and price range, they're all mostly the same. You need to go larger to see more differences in panel type, LED zones, etc.
> 
> The TCL 6 series is pretty highly rated, the 5 series is more of the bargain.
> 
> ...


HUGE difference in price from 5 to 6 series though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 12, 2019)

Well you kinda narrowed it down to 3 fairly equal TV's all of which I'd consider fantastic for the price.
You Have a ROKU Ultra so it Literally comes down to the speakers...LOL
I'd go with whatever has better audio...lol


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 12, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Well you kinda narrowed it down to 3 fairly equal TV's all of which I'd consider fantastic for the price.
> You Have a ROKU Ultra so it Literally comes down to the speakers...LOL
> I'd go with whatever has better audio...lol


Not even since we use a sound bar plus I have an entire mirage 5.1 system and Yamaha receiver boxed up since the kids think they are toys to play with.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 12, 2019)

Out of those 3 I would choose the samsung
I am looking at buying a new TV soon as well. But I am looking at the LG, Toshiba and Sharp 49 or 50 inchers.
Good Luck


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 13, 2019)

I own a Vizio 47" 3D capable (true 120Hz) for over 5 years now, so I recommend it.

PS: I want to upgrade to a 4K TV but... I have no reason, this thing is still working great. I think is actually LG, because they had the same 3D technology - passive glasses from theaters work on my TV too.
As for the sound bar... I got an LG one, trying to get rid of my 5.1 system and I got really disappointed by the quality, so I am back watching movies on my true surround.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 13, 2019)

I would like to make a note, Samsung NU7100 (and probably the NU6900) does _NOT_ have 5g WiFi or bluetooth.
You can not bluetooth a speaker to it. You only can hook WiFi on the 2.4 band.
(I never have my TV's via WiFi anyway).

The 7100 is better then the 6900 because of the faster input lag and extra HDMI USB ports. Plus it has a slightly better looking picture.
Plus the 6900 is thicker. (I actually think the thickness variation comes down to size on that model)


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 13, 2019)

I have the 50 " Vizio you linked.
Satisfied.
I paid $325


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 14, 2019)

So I picked up a Samsung 50" 7100 on clearance from BJs for $50 less then Best Buy.  I got a BJs membership for $20 on Groupon so the TV cost $349, same as the 6900, but I get an extra year of warranty as opposed to the one year Samsung warranty since BJs also offers two year warranties on TVs sold.  I'll post a review of the TV in a day or two.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 14, 2019)

I just got a LG 55" 4K  And the smart options are fantastic. I also have a PC hooked up to it but the smart TV works so well I just use that. I think I paid $550
Also the speakers even sound good. Another thing is Video Only will beat any price


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I would like to make a note, Samsung NU7100 (and probably the NU6900) does _NOT_ have 5g WiFi or bluetooth.


Most people couldn't care less about those kind of features.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 14, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> So I picked up a Samsung 50" 7100 on clearance from BJs for $50 less then Best Buy.  I got a BJs membership for $20 on Groupon so the TV cost $349, same as the 6900, but I get an extra year of warranty as opposed to the one year Samsung warranty since BJs also offers two year warranties on TVs sold.  I'll post a review of the TV in a day or two.


There are some settings you should turn on, Look at the settings changed in rtings on the tv. Turning on '4k' on HDMI etc. There is also a review on amazon where someone showed his settings after adjusting.
PRetty much I did rtings settings and adjusted from there.



lexluthermiester said:


> Most people couldn't care less about those kind of features.


OP mentioned sound bar, some bass speakers on the sound bars use Bluetooth.
If anyone wanted to connect to WiFi on the TV, 2.4 is going to effect buffering and some complained the TV was not able to connect to 5ghz.

No idea why I am explaining this.

But at _this price range_, ALL the TV's are nerfed in there own way.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 16, 2019)

OK I'm posting my review, how I ended up purchasing the NU7100, plus some other comments as I haven't had much free time lately. 

Both Vizio and TCL make their own TVs they are some of the few companies that still do (they are not made by LG or Samsung although some other brands use LG/Samsung factories). 

Maybe TCL had a panel lottery at one time but from reading reviews on best buy and amazon; their reviews were just as high as Samsung. Professional review sites have the TCL 515/517 as one of the best TVs for you dollar and the 4 series and 6 series also receive very good reviews.

The reason I was shopping at best buy is because they have an excellent selection compared to other stores, will price match any local store within 25 miles (virtually every brick and mortar retail brand is within 25 miles of me) and believe it or not my local best buy does not have pushy sales people.  In fact they leave you alone to the point you need to go find them sometimes (a lot of women work there which is a plus). 

I was all set to buy the TCL 515 as it was $50 less then the NU7100 at Best Buy and had just as good a picture IMHO.  The TVs had different loops on and were on opposite walls at best buy but had excellent screens.  Techradar has the Samsung 7100 as the better TV, rtings.com has the TCL 517 better by a slim edge.  Most reviews sites say the NU7100 and NU6900 are almost identical in screens and not worth the price difference.

I decided to check the BJs in the next town over, they had two 7100 left at $20 less then the 6950 (exact same as the 6900).  I checked groupon and they had a BJs membership for $20 which gives me an extra year of warranty.  So basically for the exact same price as the TCL 515 I got the samsung seven series plus an extra year warranty for $20.  I know Amazon sells the TCL 517 with the better remote but we use the Roku ultra remote anyways so other then settings the TV remote is never used.  BJs did not have any TCL five series but did have the 6950 next to the 7100.  The 6950 loop image seemed a bit washed out compared to the 7100 and water images seemed a bit more shiny. 

The Good of the TV
set up the TV and watched the following over the weekend

Playstation Vue (720p) NBA games - looked the same as my 2014 Samsung 1080p TV.  No ghosting but don't be fooled by the whole "upscale" marketing.  Some of my kids cartoons looked brighter on their PBS kids streaming app. 

Netflix - as soon as I logged in netflix asked if I wanted to upgrade to the 4k tier since they see I now have a 4k tv...interesting but stayed at 1080p until I do some more research into it.  Watched "Our Planet", the episode in the florida everglades.  The colors just pop, unsolicited my wife said we should leave the fish swimming around as a screen saver for the TV.

HBO Game of Thrones - The motion rate takes a while to get used to, the TV is native 60hz but has some digital feature to be "120hz" like. Unsolicited again my wife asked me if they were shooting the series in a different format, she said it seemed she was right there with the actors. 

The bass in my sound bar seems to pop more with the NU7100, I use a toslink to connect the sound bar. 

BJs had the 55" for $100 more but I saw little real world difference between the two sizes once you move back ten feet (kind of like looking at a 40" and 43" tv).  As soon I set up the 50" it filled up our living room.

All told it's an excellent screen with vibrant colors and a wide range color gamut.  Doesn't do much for 720p but certainty brings out the best in 1080p.


The bad of the TV

Scenes with a lot of white can seemed a bit washed out.

So I have a Samsung mounting kit from my old Samsung TV purchased directly from Samsung's web site.  The NU7100 uses four M8 1.25 screws (according to its manual) which the kit includes so you figure I'm all set.  My mount uses two flat long metal peaces that attach vertically to the back of the TV and then hook onto a long horizontal metal bar attached to the TV stand.  The back of the TV is rounded and the M8 holes near the top of the TV are not as deep as the holes toward the bottom of the TV.  This makes the M8 (40mm) screws i have from Samsung too short to use on the bottom and too long for the top.  Luckily home depot is ten minutes away so I picked up washers, 35mm screws for the top and 45mm for the bottom.  The screws cost $1-1.50 at home depot, put them into the box Samsung!

Its a seven series TV, above the entry level six series, yet they give you entry level remote!  Its the exact same remote as our 32" samsung.  

No buttons on the bottom of the TV!  Luckily we have two other samsung remotes but I looked all around the TV for manual buttons, I saw none. 

I can confirm the TV does not receive 5ghz wi-fi signals (most likely a 1x1 antenna inside) and one of the complaints about the TV from other users is it losing wi-fi signals.  Not an issue for me as I use a hardwired roku.  The internal TV hardware is not impressive from using the settings menu and navigating apps.  I turned the apps off. 

The TV asks for my wi-fi name & password on initial setup but doesn't update software...you have to do it in settings and it doesn't tell you if its installing new firmware, apps, UI, spyware, etc., on install.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> OK I'm posting my review, how I ended up purchasing the NU7100, plus some other comments as I haven't had much free time lately.
> 
> Both Vizio and TCL make their own TVs they are some of the few companies that still do (they are not made by LG or Samsung although some other brands use LG/Samsung factories).
> 
> ...


On my 2 4k TV's 720p looks like crap.
1080p looks good but 4k looks even better especially in dark movies.

On your Roku make sure the display mode is set to 4k/30 or 4k/60 don't put it on 720 or 1080 or stuff will look washed out.

Do make sure you watch a bunch of stuff in 4k.. Everything has 4k now and it's very noticable.


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2019)

I looked into the Roku website and wait, it's just an web portal to the internet? They annouce access to "YouTube, BBC" etc... and paid stuff....
That's exactly what my Samsung Smart TV does.... ?!?! 

I have tested 3 different brands of smart-tv's (some white brand, Toshiba and Samsung). The only one worth it is Samsung, because it has all the "apps" that Google Play has, not just a few like the others.

So, 200 extra coins for Roku...


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 16, 2019)

I got my rokus for $40 each off Groupon and Amazon Xmas sales.  The apps may be the same but the hardware difference is day and night.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I got my rokus for $40 each off Groupon and Amazon Xmas sales.  The apps may be the same but the hardware difference is day and night.


Did you play with settings like RTINGS did? I believe they use the TV in Movie mode.
Have you checked out 4k YouTube videos from a PC  on it 
Did you turn on the 4k on HDMI ports.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 16, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Did you play with settings like RTINGS did? I believe they use the TV in Movie mode.
> Have you checked out 4k YouTube videos from a PC  on it
> Did you turn on the 4k on HDMI ports.



I did
They do but my wife and I liked standard mode better
Not yet
Yes I did


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 16, 2019)

erixx said:


> I looked into the Roku website and wait, it's just an web portal to the internet? They annouce access to "YouTube, BBC" etc... and paid stuff....
> That's exactly what my Samsung Smart TV does.... ?!?!
> 
> I have tested 3 different brands of smart-tv's (some white brand, Toshiba and Samsung). The only one worth it is Samsung, because it has all the "apps" that Google Play has, not just a few like the others.
> ...


Samsung nor any other streaming device has the channel library that Roku does.
Only thing close is PC.
Several US cable providers only work with Roku or a gaming console.
The price of your Samsung basically determines how long they will update their TV'S...
A friend of mine bought his Samsung the same month I bought my Vizio... I got an update yesterday and his Samsung hasn't seen an update in over a year... It's becoming noticable... He's buying a Roku.


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2019)

ok, perfect, good info! And then we have Google Chromecast (works!)


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 16, 2019)

In case any one comes looking in the future, the TCLs are consistently rated very high, even for use as gaming centric.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 17, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Both Vizio and TCL make their own TVs they are some of the few companies that still do


I have been told Vizio buy good parts and put them together. So they don't make all the parts for the TV.
Correct me if I'm wrong. (That was info from a few years back)



dirtyferret said:


> I was all set to buy the TCL 515 as it was $50 less then the NU7100 at Best Buy and had just as good a picture IMHO.  *The TVs had different loops on and were on opposite walls* at best buy but had excellent screens.


If the Samsung's were up on the wall, and your standing under the TV, chances are the angle made the picture even worse. That is one thing I don't like about BestBuy. Standing back looking at the wall of TV's I liked the Vizio E series (during Blackfriday) because that yellow popped that picture... but that angel of looking from below makes you start to think...



dirtyferret said:


> BJs membership for $20 which gives me an extra year of warranty.  So basically for the exact same price as the TCL 515 I got the samsung seven series plus an extra year warranty for $20.


I wanted to mention... if you buy the Costco Square Trade TV warranty, it 'should' cover your TV because it covers TV's bought at authorized samsung retailers. So is Bj's an authorized dealer? I would think so.
If you buy it with the Costco Citi card you also get an extra year warranty on top via the CC. I think you have a few weeks to do this.
I know this is true for a fact. I called Square Trade and asked them.



dirtyferret said:


> BJs did not have any TCL five series but did have the 6950 next to the 7100. The 6950 loop image seemed a bit washed out compared to the 7100 and water images seemed a bit more shiny.


I noticed this too 



dirtyferret said:


> HBO Game of Thrones - my wife asked me if they were shooting the series in a different format, she said it seemed she was right there with the actors.


Cool!



dirtyferret said:


> No buttons on the bottom of the TV!  Luckily we have two other samsung remotes but I looked all around the TV for manual buttons, I saw none.


There is a button on the bottom center, right at the logo.
*EDIT*: I have the costco model NU710D There not supposed to be ANY differences. Mine (50") has a button on the bottom under the center Samsung logo... your TV does not??




dirtyferret said:


> The TV asks for my wi-fi name & password on initial setup


I skipped that. Ethernet!


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 28, 2019)

Well, how do you like your Samsung so far now that you have had time with it?


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2019)

I picked up a 48' Sony sometime back and it's done well, perfectly happy with it. 

I do hope you like the one you grabbed.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 29, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Well, how do you like your Samsung so far now that you have had time with it?



We are very pleased with the TV.  Colors are vibrant especially when watching Our Planet.  Dark areas can still appear a bit gray but our other samsungs do the same thing for black areas.  I also found the button on the bottom center you mentioned (thank you) and its cheap and awful placement.  It feels like its just part of the plastic TV housing, practically impossible to find unless someone told you its there.  

FYI, Vizio has an exclusive deal with a company to produce their TVs.  Virtually everyone outside of LG & Samsung uses 3rd party factories (pretty much like many other electronics we buy).

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2015/06/who-made-your-name-brand-tv/index.htm


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for your little review. These TCL panels don't look half bad either.

For the price, this has been a small discovery for me. Now I gotta go see some in person. I have a sneaking suspicion it'll be a pretty standard thing, but if it has a good contrast range and neutral color temp, and does motion OK, I'm set for a TV really.

My trusty old Panasonic 720p LCD (! yes that's how much I care about TV) is losing brightness and clarity, it starts 'vignetting' abit. Still, a great run for the money because we bought that one over ten years ago! The only fault it developed over time is that sometimes the power on needs a refresh, it will somehow not go through and off/on again makes it go away. But, the second time it always works just fine... Still, feels a bit like driving a car with the Check Engine light on


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 29, 2019)

I was pleasantly surprised by TCL.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ellen still gives them away to her audience.. and they are the 403 models! 

dirtyferret I would love to try your settings if you had a chance to include them to us  (if you ever get around to doing it  )


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 30, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Ellen still gives them away to her audience.. and they are the 403 models!
> 
> dirtyferret I would love to try your settings if you had a chance to include them to us  (if you ever get around to doing it  )



so we tried the rtings.com settings and found them OK, switched to the movie settings which I personally like and my wife prefers the natural settings so I just left it at that


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by TCL.


I got my kids the TCL 32" Roku TV and when I got it I thought I received an empty box.
It seems light and very cheaply made but it looks great and it's sturdy AF...
Thinking I may try one of their nicer models.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> so we tried the rtings.com settings and found them OK, switched to the movie settings which I personally like and my wife prefers the natural settings so I just left it at that


Can you link that page please


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 30, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Can you link that page please


https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/nu7100/settings


----------



## Good3alz (May 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/nu7100/settings


Thx man.


----------



## Good3alz (May 17, 2019)

I was in Costco yesterday. TCL 403 next to a Samsung 6950 (whatever costco's model is, its one below 710D or 7100). The TCL looked better for more darker / bold color then that Samsung. I'm glad I chose the 710D/7100 because WHEN Costco had them in stock, they did look better then the end 6 series.
Funny now Costco (its hard to find) no longer sells the 710D's.
Wasn't much of a verity to be honest.

Did you ever go get the Squaretrade TV Warranty in Costco to cover your TV purchased from that store you bought it at? (It is probably too late now)

Are you still running the movie mode settings from rtings?

What firmware version is your TV on please (just out of curiosity)


----------



## Good3alz (May 29, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> ...


I just noticed something on my TV... would like it if you could look with your Samsung.
I have it connected via HDMI to a PC watching this video (EDIT: Deleted link: picture below) .
At exactly 1 minute 3 seconds of the video, the girls green eyes. I was standing up passing the TV as this video was playing and noticed her beautiful green eyes. BUT when I sat down and replayed that one part to look at her eyes, the green was not as vibrant as it was when I stood up.

Now I know that the viewing angles on this TV (and all others in this price range) isn't the best.. but sitting 6 1/2 feet STRAIGHT in front of the TV, that green didn't pop like it did if I stand up..

See if you notice the same Sit, Stand, Sit, Stand.. notice a difference?
Keep in mind, the video is in Default View...where you see other video thumbnails on the right side, and comments under it.. So its not full screen and its not 'theater' top half all video. It is regular.

Do you see at 1:03 paused (below is the picture)... her eyes are NOT as vibrant green looking straight on,  as when you stand up and look down at an angle to the TV? When I stand up, her eyes are very green. (Which is the opposite of the effect of bad viewing angles).. which is weird.

It's why I'm asking this


----------



## dirtyferret (May 29, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I was in Costco yesterday. TCL 403 next to a Samsung 6950 (whatever costco's model is, its one below 710D or 7100). The TCL looked better for more darker / bold color then that Samsung. I'm glad I chose the 710D/7100 because WHEN Costco had them in stock, they did look better then the end 6 series.
> Funny now Costco (its hard to find) no longer sells the 710D's.
> Wasn't much of a verity to be honest.
> 
> ...



I never got the squaretrade warranty since BJs gave me a two year warrant and if the TV does break down in 3-5 years time I would probably get a new one with better HDR (assuming costs keep coming down).  My first two Samsung screens still run at my parents home and they date back 13 years and ten years so lets home my current three go as long.

Still running movie settings, still looks good.

I'm not at home right now but I did update my firmware upon purchase so I would guess the the latest version.



Good3alz said:


> I just noticed something on my TV... would like it if you could look with your Samsung.
> I have it connected via HDMI to a PC watching this video
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try to recreate the issue through the youtube app via the smart TV?


----------



## Good3alz (May 29, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I never got the squaretrade warranty since BJs gave me a two year warrant and if the TV does break down in 3-5 years time I would probably get a new one with better HDR (assuming costs keep coming down).  My first two Samsung screens still run at my parents home and they date back 13 years and ten years so lets home my current three go as long.
> 
> Still running movie settings, still looks good.
> 
> ...


No I forgot to mention, I looked at this on the TV via PC but the TV app itself .... it is NOT connected to the internet. I just redid my router and (actually forgot) didn't hook the TV back up to WiFi.


----------

